

Show HN: Uber clone demo with RethinkDB - paramaggarwal
http://nearby-cabs.param.xyz

======
neumino
It's pretty neat, nice example on what you can do with change feeds :)

One of the websocket fails though: WebSocket connection to 'ws://nearby-
cabs.param.xyz/socket.io/?EIO=3&transport=websocket&sid=E00UJLl1JkxBXlhmAAAG'
failed: Error during WebSocket handshake: Unexpected response code: 400

